# Homemade Lantern Pendant Lights for Island



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Pretty cool! Nice website too!
The question would be... does the WIFE like them? :laughing:

DM


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

Very perceptive! 

Her exact words were: 
"Yeah, those are great for the price! Good job. Maybe if we see something we really like down the road we can swap them out though"


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Been there.... heard that! :laughing:

DM


----------

